# Maremma Sheepdog Puppies



## swift081702 (Dec 29, 2014)

Beautiful little Maremma Sheepdog Puppies, taking deposits. These come from Registered quality, health tested (OFA) working Maremma Sheepdog lines. Pets or Livestock Guardians, they are an amazing breed (please research the breed). Maremma works our goats and Mini Jersey, exposed to kids, horses, dogs and cats. Little bears will also be well handled and socialized, exposed to all our livestock. First shots, Microchipped, Dewormed every two weeks, Vet Check prior to leaving. Available in June @ 10-12 weeks.

Message me for an application or with questions, all homes will be screened and approved prior to placement.


----------



## Lynne888 (Jun 5, 2018)

Looking for a new LGD puppy as one of my older dogs is really slowing down. Wondering your location and the cost. I have three dogs with my sheep at the moment two prys and one maremma. I also have a kuvasz that watches over the farmhouse and is more with me than the sheep.


----------

